
Misconceptions of [React.js] Tooling in JavaScript - felixbraun
http://javascriptplayground.com/blog/2016/02/the-react-webpack-tooling-problem
======
draw_down
> "Drop React in a script tag, have your app in app.js and write ES5. No
> tooling required!"

Whoops! I used JSX and it doesn't work.

(I personally don't care for JSX, but it does seem to be used by most React
users. So while it's ostensibly true that you can do this, every tutorial you
come across will probably be telling you to do things that aren't compatible
with this approach)

